
Show HN: OpenClickWin.com – Hopefully I don't go broke with this idea - scottatmu
http://www.openclickwin.com
======
scottatmu
Woot Woot! I can't believe the day is here.

Tomorrow I will be sending out my very first prize email from open. click.
win!

To celebrate the opening (and election day) I will be giving out cash money
(via PayPal) to one lucky entrant.

Deadline to enter tomorrow's drawing is MIDNIGHT TONIGHT.

Head over to [http://www.openclickwin.com](http://www.openclickwin.com) and
put in your email address.

It's that easy.

Then keep an eye out on your email tomorrow and be the first click on the link
and you could be the winner of cash money!

------
aaronhoffman
If the email list gets large enough, some people will get the email way before
others.

If I see the email in my inbox but it's a couple hours old, I'll still just
delete it.

I think completely random might help open rates

~~~
scottatmu
Thanks Aaron. That was a big concern when coding this and have a few different
"playing" options in mind such as the "x" person to click, or a click doesn't
count until 10:00am, etc. But I do like the completely random part as well.

------
dvcc
So it's like a reverse lottery? The more people that play the lower the
payout?

~~~
scottatmu
Kinda. I am rethinking various ways to run the daily contests which could
switch that part up.

------
Raed667
i'm waiting for someone to write a bot that would ruin it for everyone

~~~
drivingmenuts
Easy enough - the bot would just open it as soon as it sees the email.

The prize amount would be too low to justify the time necessary to send the
prize and would disincentivize anyone else from even bothering.

TBH, not even sure writing the bot is worth the time and effort.

~~~
Raed667
When did that stop a troll?

------
zubairq
Link does work

